# Unconventional Stagings You'd Actually Like To See



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Inspired by the recent silliness of the Dusseldorf Nazi-themed _Tannhäuser_.

Since theatre directors are apparently running out of ideas, let's give them a hand, shall we? Let's hear your ideas for unconventional stagings of classic operas that you might actually buy a ticket to.

I'd be interested in seeing a _Ring_ cycle that emphasizes the passage of time. Most of the characters are supernatural beings, so for all we know the action takes place over hundreds or thousands of years. Night one could be a primordial _Rheingold_ set before humans walked the Earth, then we could have a medieval _Walküre_, a Renaisance _Siegfried_ and finish up with a Victorian _Götterdämmerung_.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Poor Brunnhilde. As if sleeping for several years on a rock wasn't bad enough, now she must endure several centuries.

For myself, a gay _Traviata_, of course.


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

I've always kind of thought that _Turandot _ could be set in space...


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Poor Brunnhilde. As if sleeping for several years on a rock wasn't bad enough, now she must endure several centuries.


Eh. Wibbley wobbley timey wimey magic fire.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

ahammel said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a _Ring_ cycle that emphasizes the passage of time. Most of the characters are supernatural beings, so for all we know the action takes place over hundreds or thousands of years. Night one could be a primordial _Rheingold_ set before humans walked the Earth, then we could have a medieval _Walküre_, a Renaisance _Siegfried_ and finish up with a Victorian _Götterdämmerung_.


An unknown amount of time, maybe centuries, passes between _Rheingold_ and _Die Walküre_, but between _Die Walküre_ and _Siegfried_ there could have been no more than 15-16 years, from Sieglinde's pregnancy to Siegfried's coming of age. And between Brünnhilde's awakening at the end of _Siegfried_ and the hero departing in search of adventures in _Götterdämmerung_ there may have been weeks, months, but probably not many years either.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The Copenhagen Ring shows the passing of time - from the twenties to the nineties. Siegfried is set in the seventies. Mime's house has a fondue set which somehow cracks me up!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

ahammel said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a _Ring_ cycle that emphasizes the passage of time. Most of the characters are supernatural beings, so for all we know the action takes place over hundreds or thousands of years. Night one could be a primordial _Rheingold_ set before humans walked the Earth, then we could have a medieval _Walküre_, a Renaisance _Siegfried_ and finish up with a Victorian _Götterdämmerung_.


There is absolutely no need to emphasise the passage of time in the Ring - most people find it interminable!

My favourite would probably be a re-run of the (in)famous Tosca (New York?, Chicago? wherever) with the bouncing diva at the end.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

None.

_Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's_

No objections towards forms of expression, as operas, plays, etc., set in History and place (even when it is set is WWII, which is one of the themes in History i read more), as long it is coherent. Tannhäuser was not set in the WWII nor Die Meistersinger is about American Idol contest.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd like to see Bugs Bunny as Rosina, with Elmer Fudd as Count Almavivawiva.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> The Copenhagen Ring shows the passing of time - from the twenties to the nineties. Siegfried is set in the seventies. Mime's house has a fondue set which somehow cracks me up!


Presumably he keeps it by the forge?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

ahammel said:


> Presumably he keeps it by the forge?


Far too cheesy!


----------

